# What's Better Than One Googly Eye Pen?



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 15, 2011)

TWO!!!! I had a customer see the pen I made for the Ugly Pen contest and insisted that I make her one. Now I've gone all googly eyed making this thing. I still think ugly, but it's growing on me.


----------



## LarryDNJR (Feb 15, 2011)

Will wonders never cease what people are interested in.    Congrats!


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 15, 2011)

Actually I was looking through the contests again and the more I looked at that blank I thought it was actually pretty clever. Is the blank behind the eyes a blank that can be bought or is that your own made blank???  That may look cool without the eyes on it too.


----------



## phillywood (Feb 15, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> Actually I was looking through the contests again and the more I looked at that blank I thought it was actually pretty clever. Is the blank behind the eyes a blank that can be bought or is that your own made blank??? That may look cool without the eyes on it too.


John they look like he glued them on later after he turned the blank.


----------



## phillywood (Feb 15, 2011)

Eric, very clever design and unusual pen. Very nice work.


----------



## pctechmgr (Feb 16, 2011)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## bensoelberg (Feb 16, 2011)

pctechmgr said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  I think it's pretty cool.



Or in this case, the eyes, the super creepy eyes...

For the record, I showed this pen to some of my students and they all loved it.


----------



## blade.white (Feb 16, 2011)

*behind the eyes*

John T. that blank is available from Woodcraft.


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 16, 2011)

Eric,
I liked it the first time I saw it.  Next thing you know, everybody will want one.  Keep on keeping on.


----------



## wizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Eric,
I had the same reaction to that pen as Cris. In addition, others I showed the pictures to also had positive reactions to it, to the best of my memory, such as "wicked", "trippy", "wild", "awesome" "way too cool" . My comment is "really creative". I think that is the Confetti blank from Woodcraft. Eric, I have a feeling you are going to have a lot of interest and orders for that not so "ugly" pen.:wink: Regards, Doc


----------



## fernhills (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it "LOOKS"  Cool. Nice one Eric...   Carl


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 16, 2011)

It is the confetti from woodcraft. Some may think this to be a great blank. I think it needed some "eyes" along with the confetti burl.


----------



## Steve Busey (Feb 16, 2011)

Just goes to prove George Carlin's old adage: "If you nail together two things that have never been nailed together before, some schmuck will buy it from you!"

Still looking for my "two things" to nail together...


----------



## Boz (Feb 16, 2011)

Finally a good use for a cigar pen kit.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 16, 2011)

:hypnotized:And I may have found my PITH design for this year:hypnotized:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Feb 16, 2011)

I have no idea how you can consider two better. The only good thing is you sold it so you don't have to see it. :glasses-nerdy:

All joking aside.  I have to commend or is that condemn you for your design and having the intestinal fortitude to show it on the forum.


----------



## RichB (Feb 16, 2011)

I have seen this pen in  person.  It has a habit of moving on you.  Here's looking at you.  It leaves an impression on you.


----------



## Toni (Feb 16, 2011)

Good for you Eric~I think the pen is a lot of fun


----------



## thewishman (Feb 16, 2011)

Buzzzz4 said:


> TWO!!!!  I still think ugly, but it's growing on me.


 
Gangrene can grow on you, too!

It still gives me the creeps.


----------



## EBorraga (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey Eric, I was strolling through Michael's today. I happened upon the aisle that had those crazy eyes. I started laughing to myself just thinking about that pen. Darn people thought I was crazy or something.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 16, 2011)

May be pretty ugly, but you have to admit they bring on a smile!!!. I love them!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## LeeR (Feb 16, 2011)

Buzzzz4 said:


> TWO!!!! I had a customer see the pen I made for the Ugly Pen contest and insisted that I make her one. Now I've gone all googly eyed making this thing. I still think ugly, but it's growing on me.


 
Wait a minute ... I am confused.  Couldn't you have sold her the first one, and gotten it out of your sight (or would that be "gotten you out of its sight" ...)?

I was just at Woodcraft the other day, but didn't see the blank.  Not sure, but maybe our Woodcraft is afraid to carry them ...  :tongue:


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 17, 2011)

The pen has no chance of winning ugliest pen. Although it's not the most comfortable looking pen, with all those eyes on it like that, it's pretty neat looking, and the confetti blank is a perfect match..clownish, crazy, daring..I rather like it too.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Feb 17, 2011)

My wife giggles every time she sees it.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 17, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> Hey Eric, I was strolling through Michael's today. I happened upon the aisle that had those crazy eyes. I started laughing to myself just thinking about that pen. *Darn people thought I was crazy or something*.



Well?:biggrin:
Charles


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 17, 2011)

EBorraga said:


> Hey Eric, I was strolling through Michael's today. I happened upon the aisle that had those crazy eyes. I started laughing to myself just thinking about that pen. Darn people thought I was crazy or something.


 
You wander Michael's looking for oddities too? I thought I was the only one crazy enough to go down that isle.



workinforwood said:


> The pen has no chance of winning ugliest pen. Although it's not the most comfortable looking pen, with all those eyes on it like that, it's pretty neat looking, and the confetti blank is a perfect match..clownish, crazy, daring..I rather like it too.


 
Jeff, you're not helping me collect a prize this year. But I know what you mean. Too bad the contest wasn't for the most Whimsical Pen.



LeeR said:


> Buzzzz4 said:
> 
> 
> > TWO!!!! I had a customer see the pen I made for the Ugly Pen contest and insisted that I make her one. Now I've gone all googly eyed making this thing. I still think ugly, but it's growing on me.
> ...


 
I could have sold the first one, but I felt I should take a little more time with one for a customer. And my kids would have been so sad to see that one go. They have basically claimed it as a pet.


----------



## Rfturner (Feb 17, 2011)

it was so ugly it came full circle and is oddly cool.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 17, 2011)

Rfturner said:
			
		

> it was so ugly it came full circle and is oddly cool.



So you are saying I posted it way too early.


----------

